# Laptop to TV screen



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I get into some extensive research with my laptop while sitting in my recliner in a cool, back bedroom. Just me, relaxing, doing my research, having to watch the screen for as long as 30-45 minutes at the time. The screen on the laptop seems to get smaller and smaller. There is a 25" (or so) TV mounted on the wall at a comfortable angle to view. Is there a way that what I am viewing on the laptop can be sent out to view on this TV screen? Maybe some type of software program to buy, or what? Thanks, David


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you have a video out plug on the back of the laptop?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Research? Uh, ok.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Ha ha Jerry.

Yes, it is incredibly easy. Your TV more than likely has a VGA input just like the VGA output Dave showed in his picture. It might even have a DVI input which looks similar to the blue VGA connection except it is white and is wider and will provide a better picture. All you need is a long cable that connects both VGAs or DVIs to each other.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

jerryh3 said:


> Research? Uh, ok.


 Now that's not nice :laughing:


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

PaliBob said:


> Now that's not nice :laughing:


I didn't say anything was wrong with it...


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Dave, Yes the laptop has the video out plug as in the picture. The TV does not have one of these. On the front of the TV there are the white/yellow/red "RCA(?) input connections, and on the back there are a lot of these RCA type connections, including a blue one and a green one. Research? Yep, I'm studying to be a Surgical Tech. By doing school and home studies, I could possibly do this in one year. Part of my studies involves watching real time, actual online operations. A local Dr. has offered me somewhat of a "scholarship" to do this as I have such an interest in Orthopedic and Sports Medicine. I will work for him both in the OR and office. My second career. I was a machinist/maintenance tech for 38 years, have been retired for 4 years and now am going out again to fulfill my old dream job. Shame on you jerryh3 :no: ! I'll go look into the proper cables. Thanks, David​


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thurman said:


> Dave, Yes the laptop has the video out plug as in the picture. The TV does not have one of these. On the front of the TV there are the white/yellow/red "RCA(?) input connections, and on the back there are a lot of these RCA type connections, including a blue one and a green one. Research? Yep, I'm studying to be a Surgical Tech. By doing school and home studies, I could possibly do this in one year. Part of my studies involves watching real time, actual online operations. A local Dr. has offered me somewhat of a "scholarship" to do this as I have such an interest in Orthopedic and Sports Medicine. I will work for him both in the OR and office. My second career. I was a machinist/maintenance tech for 38 years, have been retired for 4 years and now am going out again to fulfill my old dream job. Shame on you jerryh3 :no: ! I'll go look into the proper cables. Thanks, David​


Ok. That sounds legit. If your tv doesn't have an VGA or DVI input you can buy a converter like this.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10114&cs_id=1011407&p_id=4724&seq=1&format=2
BTW, my wife has B.S. in Kinesiology so I'm familiar with the sports medicine programs.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info Jerry, I'll take that with me when I go shopping for what I need. Let's all agree that we are here to seek and give information as needed. Jerry was poking a little fun, and it was not offensive, not to me. I appreciate all who took the time to read and post an answer. IF we all just sat back, didn't read or answer anything, it would certainly be a dull life for us. Thanks, David :thumbup:


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

My laptop has an 'S' video output jack (a HP Pavilion) and I can plug this into the 'S' video jack on my LCD TV.
Only there is no sound with S video, so audio cables must be run. This is also true of the VGA jack mentioned earlier.
Of course, the computer sound can be used but the quality isn't there.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Well it's not like you need great sound quality when you're...uh...."researching".


----------



## macro01 (Aug 11, 2009)

i think almost all laptops have S-video output...mine got one.. as well as the graphics output


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Forgot about this posting. I have the problem solved now. While visiting my sister near Atlanta I went into a Best Buy, talked to someone who actually looked at me when I explained my problem and said the magic words: "This is all you will need". I had a drawing of the back of the TV with all of the possible ports and she (yes-she) handed me a cable which plugs into the laptop and the TV. Just set the TV to something like "Video Input" and there is what I want to view on the TV screen/monitor. Try comparing an gall bladder on the laptop screen to the one on the TV screen, much better view. Yea, I know, _to each his own. _Thanks, David


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, those females are really helpful. Ever since we started letting them go to school they have become valuable members of the workforce.:whistling2:


----------

